# Now what did you do **GRAPHIC PHOTOS**



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

poor baby!!!! wishing him a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh dear the troubles they get into eh. I the last 8 months Hunter has had a chunk taken out of front leg (from a kick), almost tore his ear off and now just coming back from a torn ligament in his front pastern. 

I hope he heals up good!

BUBBLE WRAP!!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Bubble wrap is a genius idea Hunter!! They do manage to do the silliest things...


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

He was feeling pretty darn good this morning! 

I picked up a N.A.G Bag and a Likit for Walter to keep busy in his stall. He really likes the new hay net. Took him out, he is walking nice and sound on 2 grams of bute lol. 

Unwrapped, sponged down with bedadine/water, and re-wrapped. He wasn't too keen on me washing it. Gave him his penicillin. Tomorrow I will try actually putting the needle in... yikes! We had a small walk around the arena, then groomed and back into his stall. 

He is happy today- the farrier was out so he got to watch all the action and see all the horses coming and going. 

He is down to 1 gram of bute tomorrow, so we will see if he is walking sound still. 

I took a few pictures on my camera right after I took the old bandages off, but forgot to get pictures after cleaning him up. I will remember tomorrow! I think he is looking pretty decent. When I am home from work I will put up the new pictures.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:shock: An injury pic now violates the Photobucket's Terms of use?!

On another note, wishing him a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> :shock: An injury pic now violates the Photobucket's Terms of use?!
> 
> On another note, wishing him a speedy and full recovery!


Oh is it not showing up?! I still see it.. hmm what is photobucket up to...


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> :shock: An injury pic now violates the Photobucket's Terms of use?!


I think a papercut with some blood violates their Terms of use nowadays..sadly enough, lol.

Anywho, that's a nasty cut..Hope he heals up sound and soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Isuel - I know right? ZOMG can't show bloods! :lol::lol:



xxdanioo said:


> Oh is it not showing up?! I still see it.. hmm what is photobucket up to...


This is what I see -


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

bah. I will do a straight upload from my laptop when I get home haha. Screw photobucket!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I got an uncle Jimmys hanging ball for Hunter and he loved it but it kept rolling up and down him face so his face waas totally sticky.lol


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Hunter65 said:


> I got an uncle Jimmys hanging ball for Hunter and he loved it but it kept rolling up and down him face so his face waas totally sticky.lol


I looked at one of those, and decided on the likit, just because the refils are only 7$, and the holder was 20$, and the uncle jimmy ball was $25. 

I don't think he will use the likit though haha, he really likes the slow feeder net. shoulda gotten the food ball..!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

*Graphic*

Okay so here are all the pictures. The new ones are from after taking the bandages off. I'll get some tomorrow after I clean it. 

I find it very cool to see these pictures, interesting to watch how the body heals, and just to see whats under the skin. Sucks it is my horse, but it will help me learn to fix him up, as I'm sure this won't be his last injury lol.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow...that looks deep and scary! I probably would've pooped my pants if that happened to my horse! :shock: Haha. I hope he heals fast, you're handling it so well


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yucky! Poor Walter! They really do the darndest things!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha well I'm very mad at the stinker. I'm no longer allowed to tell him when we are going somewhere. Last time he jumped in the manger and we couldn't show lol. I just want to get him healed up and past this !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks painful, but glad you are taking it so cool and I'm sure that keeps him calm with you being level headed around him. Sending a pray for his continued healing...


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ouch! Hope he heals fast!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Day 3...

The first picture is from after removing the bandage. It had slipped down a bit. I hope I wrapped it better today lol. The other pictures are from after I cleaned it. 

He got to go for a walk in the arena when I got there, and again after he was all cleaned up. Then we went for a short walk outside. He hasn't touched his Likit yet lol, but he did empty his NAG Bag. 

I gave the needle today! Well, he gets two. 2 x 25cc of penicillin. 

He was a little more tender on it today but he is only on 1 gram of bute now.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

OH MY, NOT WALTER!!!!!! Poor dude, he really did a number to himself. Please take care of Walter, I love him.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Yep, those photos can sure tighten up the stomach. While it looks gross on one hand, on the other it's got good colour to the tissue so healing should go well. 

Good luck and we'll see what poor Walter can get up to next.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

God, I hope he is done for a while at getting himself into trouble! Joey is coming in April, hopefully Walter will be feeling better by then. 

I have had a pain in my stomach since Friday- my nurse cousin says it might be from stress. **** Walter! 

Anyways, I forgot my camera today, so the pictures I took with my phone look horrid. I did get one of his wrapped leg, and one of him enjoying his hay net. He adores it.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

A wee bit off topic - do you have any idea how long it takes Walter to eat his hay with the slow net as opposed to when he ate it "loose"?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been stuffing it as full as I can, around noon. My BO said its been empty by morning chores so she just throws him some in his stall, then I fill it again when I get out. It's the 1.5 inch holes and the regular size hay net. 

I think it takes him two-three hours to eat his hay normally, but I could be wrong on that lol. 

This is also his only form of entertainment aside from the hour-two I have him out for leg cleaning, hand walking an grooming. He has not touched his likit. 

I bought it at Masterfeeds in Regina.. Err.. Cowtown I guess they call it now lol. It's about 20$ more than it retails on the companies website. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

xxdanioo said:


> I looked at one of those, and decided on the likit, just because the refils are only 7$, and the holder was 20$, and the uncle jimmy ball was $25.
> 
> I don't think he will use the likit though haha, he really likes the slow feeder net. shoulda gotten the food ball..!



The ball lasts way longer than lickits, Hunter LOVED the lickit he emptied both sides in record time.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OH Walter! That is just nasty, I sure hope he heals up soon!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The things horses do to themselves! Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

the vet was out today- she said she is very pleased with how his leg is looking, and suprised it is doing so well. He will get his last dose of penicillin tonight when I get out after work, and he had his last dose of bute this morning. I need to keep wrapping and cleaning for at least another week. He can also be turned out for a short amount of time, so we will give him some arena time tonight and see how he does. 

I am so happy the vet is pleased with it. My uncle wasn't sure he would be sound after all this, but I think Walter will pull through really well. He has been an excellent patient! 

I think we are going to have a big dig day and try to clear some snow out of his paddock, so hopefully he doesnt have this happen again soon. 

The vet was out because the 2 year old app filly who lives in the pen next to Walter with another gelding, did the same thing, to the same leg this morning. Too much snow! Ugh! They were able to get her stitched, and I'm hoping she pulls through the same. I'm sure my BO is feeling a little stressed- this is her filly that was hurt, and she was very upset when Walter did it on Thursday. Just a bad few days.  

Hunter- Walter still hasn't touched the Likit lol. Looks brand spankin' new still.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

What flavor is it. Hunter didn't like the cherry or whatever was in it so I put in apple on one side and molasses on the other.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Hunter65 said:


> What flavor is it. Hunter didn't like the cherry or whatever was in it so I put in apple on one side and molasses on the other.


I got apple flavour because he will eat apple flavoured treats. He will not eat apples or carrots. lol. the other choices were cherry, garlic and banana.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Garlic????? ewwwww

I GOT IT!!!!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Ya I didn't think garlic would be all that awesome lol. 

My BO said she took Walterbb for a walk in the arena this morning, then let him loose. He had two big rolls, then went for a little play/run. She said he jogged and lopped, and switched leads on the back a few teams. She said she let him play for about a minute and a half lol, then called him over. She was so happy she had to call me to let me know! My BO really does love Walter, and has offered to buy him if I'm ever to sell him (which NEVER would happen. Walter is stuck with me FOREVERRRR!). 

She even cleaned and re-wrapped his leg for me. We couldn't get out last night because the weather went to poo, and highways were uber icey. Things are looking good today though. Mom picked up more leg stuff, and derma gel. My saddle arrived today, so hopefully we can go get it from UPS tonight. I am so pumped. Will def. get pictures of the dork modeling it!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Day 6 wound. And a couple of Walter modeling his new saddle  It's a Circle Y. I need to get a girth, and a bit to put on the one ear headstall that came with it.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice saddle!!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

ouchie I hope it heals soon so you can ride in that great saddle

have you looked at Doc underwoods horse med?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Critter sitter said:


> ouchie I hope it heals soon so you can ride in that great saddle
> 
> have you looked at Doc underwoods horse med?


We are using Derma Gel on it, and it seems to be doing a great job. I haven't looked into Underwoods yet, no. I have heard geat things about derma gel, and having hair grow back. I will look into underwoods though, as I've also read many threads with great outcome from use. 

I can't wait to use the saddle haha. I sat on it on the arm of the couch when it got to my moms yesterday- it's really comfy! I might take it to my aunts at some point to try it on their gelding and see how it is.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a lovely saddle! Now to get Walter AOK & the two of you back to having fun.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

xxdanioo said:


> We are using Derma Gel on it, and it seems to be doing a great job. I haven't looked into Underwoods yet, no. I have heard geat things about derma gel, and having hair grow back. I will look into underwoods though, as I've also read many threads with great outcome from use.
> 
> I can't wait to use the saddle haha. I sat on it on the arm of the couch when it got to my moms yesterday- it's really comfy! I might take it to my aunts at some point to try it on their gelding and see how it is.


 I Love Doc's it has saved me many many $$$ 
it costs about 30 to 50 a bottle but well worth it if you call buddy.. the man who makes it and sells it he may be able to give you a lead on a vet or distributer near you. 
here is the website.
Underwood Horse Medicine - Wynnewood Oklahoma

here is the last cut our mare did being a dink in the trailer..
first one is the cut right after it happened and the second is the cut 3 weeks later

















as you can see the hair is growing back and barely a scar ther were no stitches just the underwoods and a sprinkle of baking powder 2 x a day for a week.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Critter- I looked on their website, but it doesn't look like I can order it to Canada.  I will google to see if anyone in Canada sells it.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

H'okay. I bought a pair of 16" Back on Track Quick Wraps. They were on sale hehe. Should be here early next week. Once his wound is less weepy, I think I'll throw those suckers on and see how he is. 

He does not like it being touched, or even his leg being touched. My big baby haha. It is supposed to snow pretty much all weekend  So I need to zip out tonight before it starts to clean + wrap and leave a fresh quilt. I might just buy another set- they are only $20, and they get so dirty.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Yay! His leg looks so wonderful. <3 

btw.. He isn't ganted up.. he just stands funny from putting all his weight on the right. I've been monitoring his water intake to make sure he's drinking lots.  I think I took pics at bad angles too lol.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

You're a better person than I am. 
If the BO has brought him in locked him in his stall and fed him in my eyes thats ample time to notice a MISSING CHUNK OF LEG.

Of course the BO isn't to blame for the injury but I'd certainly be annoyed with the BO for missing it. 

In my eyes part of the daily routine needs to be a look over the horses. I could understand missing something small or tucked away behind a leg. Not that.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Prinella said:


> You're a better person than I am.
> If the BO has brought him in locked him in his stall and fed him in my eyes thats ample time to notice a MISSING CHUNK OF LEG.
> 
> Of course the BO isn't to blame for the injury but I'd certainly be annoyed with the BO for missing it.
> ...


Meh. Honestly, she is great, and is doing a wonderful job taking care of Walter. She felt horrible, she cried, and we are working together to get him back on track. She loves this horse. I guess if you believe in Karma, she got it back, as her filly did the same thing. 

She cleans his leg when I can't get out, and keeps me posted during the day how he is. I am really happy at this barn. If this had happened at the last barn I boarded at down the road, that BO would have charged me out the a$$ for every little thing. 

I have nothing bad to say about her. No one is perfect. Sometimes things are missed.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Walter is absolutely adorable! I adore his face.
This might be kind of an odd question, but I'm just curious. Since there is "a chunk missing from his leg" and nothing to stitch back up, is his leg going to grow everything again? Like from the inside out to the skin and fur?
Like I said, it might kind of an odd question but I've just never seen an injury like that before.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I think that is what is supposed to happen lol. It looks like it is starting to fill in a little. I think the skin flap on his leg will either die and fall off or be cut off by the vet, or it might attach itself back to the leg. I think at some point we won't have to wrap his leg anymore and that will allow it to kinda scab over and start growing back together. 

But I don't know! Haha this is a first for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Poor dear Walter that is a nasty looking would


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

*Ugh!*

So it snowed Friday, didn't get out. Saturday his leg was looking really good. Snowed again Sunday, was sick Monday. Got out today... and... there is proud flesh  I am gonna call the vet tomorrow and see what she has in mind to do next. It grew so rapidly... I'm so sad. 

Day 10 and Day 13.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

A minor set back. You'll be able to get it under control as you're staying on top of things.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

When my filly sliced her leg open and lacerated the extensor tendon [much similar injury to Walter's, but not as bad] we had proud flesh that bad.

Proud-Aid [idk if you can get it in the US] did wonders, never had to have the vet out to cut off anything. Four months down the track and she has a scar, and a big lump on her leg, but is sound as a bell and healing wonderfully. I've been riding her on and off since just shy of 3 months post-injury and would in fact have been able to get on earlier, but wanted to play it safe. The vet said 3 months rest so the tendon could heal.

I can't remember what it cost but it wasn't crazy expensive and I still have 3/4 of the pot left so I have plenty for the next injury. I have horses... injuries are inevitable lol.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Called the vet yesterday- she said to use cortisone cream. It was so windy, I couldn't get to the vet's office, nor was the grid open to get to the barn. Today is going to be even worse- it's still blowing, and it's supposed to snow too.  I just want to get to the barn! I have all his wraps washed and ready to go there. And I want to get the cream on his leg so I can start tackling this stupid proud flesh. Gah. I hate SK Winters...


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Finally got to the vets on Friday after work, then zipped out to see Walterbb. Proud flesh didn't get much worse, to my relief. Cleaned and put the cream on. Also, started using his back on track boots on the front. 

Saturday it looked so much better from the cream eating it down. Walter wants to itch it, so it must be healing. Used the cream again. 

Sunday when we got out he hadn't touched his hay net! Haven't heard if he's used it yet. I will find out. The arena was being used, so we took him out for some sunshine in his pen. Mom and I stood near the big snow drifts to make sure he didn't try pen hoping, or getting stuck in the snow. He just stood and ate hay. Cleaned his leg then took him out to his pen again. He was just so happy to be in there eating haha. I didn't put the cream on yesterday. I will see how it is. Gonna call the vet too, see how long to use the cream, and when nto using it if we should be using the Derma Gel again. 

I got pictures from friday, but forgot saturday and sunday. I will get some tonight, then post pics.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Yikes, it's been a busy week! I have pictures. It is looking awesome, I think. 

Day 16, plus new Back on Track boots! but ew proud flesh...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you given any thought to using that Underwoods to get the proud flesh under control. I have not used it, but another member on here has & swears by it, Golden Horse. Oh & I almost forgot....I love Walter.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Day 20, oops, I wrapped too tight!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Have you given any thought to using that Underwoods to get the proud flesh under control. I have not used it, but another member on here has & swears by it, Golden Horse. Oh & I almost forgot....I love Walter.


I didn't know we could get Underwoods in Canada! I am using a cortisone cream now, and it's looking really good. I have one..er two.. more sets of pictures to upload.  Second set will be an Easter treat!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Day 22. These are from Thursday night. I am not using the cream tonight. See how it is in the morning.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Walterbb the Easter Bunny! <3


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh the indignities a horse must suffer in the name of a cute picture:lol:


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Booked Walter in for his knee x-rays on the 12th. Will have the vet look at his leg as well. and mouth lol.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Well no vet.  have i said i hate the weather here yet? 

Today is day.. 37! But I don't know when I will be able to get to the barn next. *grumbles*

Pictures are Days 25, 31 and 33. We are leaving his leg unwrapped now. I think it looks pretty good. I had wanted the vet to see it today and let me know how it's looking.. but I guess not!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

oops, here is day 33! and a picture from in his pen. We have to supervise him.. he has tried to climb the snow drift... dummy!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Glad to see those improvement pics...I posted about your calm attitude earlier in this thread and now I am going through the same thing with one of my horses in the same spot.

Boo hurt himself a week ago Thursday and those pics help me cope with his healing..Here is a pic of his wound.

















Can't wait to see his looking as good as in your pics.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh goodness! What did he do? Horses are such clutz sometimes haha. My main thing that kept me calm was he was/is sound. Especially since he is turning three on the 24th. And I've had great support from my mom and BO. This winter has sucked majorly and she takes care of him like her own when I can't get out. I hope your guy heals well! Keep me updated. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

He is a 6 yr old Bay and took us awhile to find what happened as we first thought he tried to jump a fence and didn't make it over. A few days later I saw where he busted the lid on the old septic tank and his back half dropped in. Thus the skinned areas all over his back end. 

We had let the horses up in the front yard to graze on the grass and never in a million years thought that one of them would stand on the lid. I sorta figure he was close to it and the lead mare may have initiated him out of the area causing him to go over the lid. I have since replaced the lid with a couple of heavy steel plates and have not let the horses back out of the pasture til I can get them(lids) covered with dirt.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh that would be scary to find! Glad your fixing it up. They will find anything to hurt themselves on haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay. Booked for the 24th @ 1030am. 3rd time is the charm right?!

I havent seen him all weekend.. I will get new pictures today


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Well we made it to the vet. It was pretty much what I thought was going on. 

Vet did a lameness exam. No lameness, said he moves very lightly and wonderfully lol. Starred at his legs. Contracted tendons, which is why he bounces on his knees. At this point he said exercise and riding would be fine. He wasn't going to do any x-rays, then decided might as well. Did four, front and side view of each knee. 

His knees are open still. Some aggravation or something along the outside of the knees. I forgot to take photos of the xrays... my bad!  So at this point it was decided no riding, and to get him onto pasture for 3-4 months, then we would xray again. 

He is on bute for 2 weeks, 1 gram a day. Bought the powder stuff to throw on his oats. The vet wants him on bute to calm down the contractions in his tendons. So he will be in still for another couple weeks. 

He also suspects his knees haven't closed due to low testosterone before being gelded. He was gelded last February just before turning two. It makes some sense... he was never aggressive as a stud colt. He's stayed the same mellow after being gelded. 

The vet who initially came out for his leg injury said his leg is looking awesome. 

So I am bummed about it, but I knew that was pretty much what the outcome would be. I'm in no rush though- Walter is going to be with me for life, so I'd rather have him sound, rather than running him down and having him fall apart too soon. 

It is also his 3rd birthday today... <3 No pics of him, but I have a pic of his leg from Friday. It looks awesome!!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Glad to hear there is no lameness and the only set back is an open knee. You are doing great with your patience and it will pay off big dividends once this is completed.

Can't wait to see updated photos of his whole self.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

So I washed Walter's leg yesterday, took the nasty dirty scab off. There is a hole in his leg... Where it was the deepest cut. Should I be worried? It was filled with black/grey gunky tissue/something. I cleaned it best I could, and wrapped it with dermagel. I will see how it is tonight. Should I be using the proud flesh cream on it maybe? Should I have the vet look at it? Argh I don't know what it is/what to do. 

Any insight??


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

sorry to doubel post, but has anyone seen this before? I don't want to stress if it's kinda normal... The BO didn't seem to be worried about it. I can't find anything online. anyone??


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Ugh, Robbie's deep cut got a hole too. 

It's a pocket of infection that healed over and now "exploded" and came to the surface. I'd get a vet out to look and see how deep it goes. If it is deep into the leg, things could get bad quick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

blush said:


> Ugh, Robbie's deep cut got a hole too.
> 
> It's a pocket of infection that healed over and now "exploded" and came to the surface. I'd get a vet out to look and see how deep it goes. If it is deep into the leg, things could get bad quick.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, yikes :shock:. Thank you Blush. The pocket itself isn't very deep, but I will give the vet a call for sure. I don't want it getting worse.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Is it possible to have Equine Lymphangitis without lameness? His leg has been swollen since the injury occured. Vet didn't say anything last weekend when we did the front leg exams, and lameness exams about the swelling. Hmm.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My speculation is that, because of the intensity of the injury, most of the tissue in the leg still have some degree of inflammation thereby reducing circulation and causing some of the swelling. It's the same situation when we cut ourselves - you'll see red/discoloured skin and 'lumpiness' but as the cut heals it lays flat again and the colour fades; and so eventually will Walter's leg return to normal (well new normal as he will now have a scar there as well). But, when in doubt, I'm sure a quick chat with the vet will resolve any concerns.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd rather not start my own thread since there seems to be quite a few threads about extensor tendon injuries... so I'd like to post some pictures of my own issue right now, and ask a few questions. I am working very closely with my vet to try to get this wound to heal... but i don't want to be one of those crazy people that calls and texts their vet every 5 minutes. haha! 
My horse has been completely sound through this whole thing, which is crazy to me. He's currently on a titrated dose of Prednisone, as well as 1 gram of Bute daily. The first picture is when this all started. Just looks like an empty hole. The next two pictures are from today. The vet says she wants me to start leaving him unwrapped so that the wound can dry out. Unfortunately, the wound just weeps and the leg swells up. So is this pretty normal? The swelling is what upsets me the most. When he's ridden, or wrapped, the swelling goes right down. But if i leave the leg unwrapped for more than 30 minutes, then it ends up like this. ugh! How long did your horses leg swell, Xxdanioo? Do you have pictures of how it looks now?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Oxer said:


> I'd rather not start my own thread since there seems to be quite a few threads about extensor tendon injuries... so I'd like to post some pictures of my own issue right now, and ask a few questions. I am working very closely with my vet to try to get this wound to heal... but i don't want to be one of those crazy people that calls and texts their vet every 5 minutes. haha!
> My horse has been completely sound through this whole thing, which is crazy to me. He's currently on a titrated dose of Prednisone, as well as 1 gram of Bute daily. The first picture is when this all started. Just looks like an empty hole. The next two pictures are from today. The vet says she wants me to start leaving him unwrapped so that the wound can dry out. Unfortunately, the wound just weeps and the leg swells up. So is this pretty normal? The swelling is what upsets me the most. When he's ridden, or wrapped, the swelling goes right down. But if i leave the leg unwrapped for more than 30 minutes, then it ends up like this. ugh! How long did your horses leg swell, Xxdanioo? Do you have pictures of how it looks now?


I'm no vet so I can only tell you my experience with something like that.

The wrapping helps the lymphatic system to pump fluid back into the main circulation. Wrapping also makes the vessels 'lazy', so to speak. So when you remove the wraps the vessels have less pressure in them & the fluid tends to collect, kind of a rebound edema. The swelling also pushes extra fluid to the path of least resistance (the hole), which though it looks bad may be good.

If it were my horse I would leave the wraps off, let it swell & let the vessels get back to what they normally do on their own. I know it sounds a bit daunting to let it swell but you need to break the cycle & I think the body will do it, though it may take a few days. You may even see some yellowish seepage from the normal skin but as long as the leg doesn't get hot or painful just keeping it clean should be enough.

I would expect the swelling to creep down towards the foot as that is the best way for the body to get rid of it, by the hoof's pumping action.

The steroid is likely preventing faster wound healing & weaning off it would be best. You probably already know it can't be quickly stopped.

The bute should be fine.

Again, I'm no vet & your vet is the best one to advise you.
Good luck.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oxer said:


> I'd rather not start my own thread since there seems to be quite a few threads about extensor tendon injuries... so I'd like to post some pictures of my own issue right now, and ask a few questions. I am working very closely with my vet to try to get this wound to heal... but i don't want to be one of those crazy people that calls and texts their vet every 5 minutes. haha!
> My horse has been completely sound through this whole thing, which is crazy to me. He's currently on a titrated dose of Prednisone, as well as 1 gram of Bute daily. The first picture is when this all started. Just looks like an empty hole. The next two pictures are from today. The vet says she wants me to start leaving him unwrapped so that the wound can dry out. Unfortunately, the wound just weeps and the leg swells up. So is this pretty normal? The swelling is what upsets me the most. When he's ridden, or wrapped, the swelling goes right down. But if i leave the leg unwrapped for more than 30 minutes, then it ends up like this. ugh! How long did your horses leg swell, Xxdanioo? Do you have pictures of how it looks now?


Ugh so many injuries this year! Honestly, Walter's leg is still swollen. It's been unwrapped for a month or two now? I cannot remember. I will have to look at picture dates. I don't have a current picture at the moment, and I'm also at the farm so I will have to get pictures tomorrow. 

I have been hosing his legs everytime I'm at the barn. Hosing or lunging/riding brings the swelling down for a little while. He is back on turnout in a decent sized pen, but it's always swollen when I get out there. 

I had his leg wrapped for a decent amount of time. It's just a shrunken scab now. He was lame for the first day. On bute for about 4-5 days, and 5 days of penicillin. My big worry was keeping it clean as it was so deep. Are you putting anything on it under the wrap?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I did an antibiotic/steroid cream, switched off with silver sulfadiazine every other day until about a week ago. At that time, I was keeping it covered/wrapped 100% of the time. Then the vet came out again and gave me a wet to dry pad (sodium chloride, i believe) and that worked wonders.... for about 2 days 
I am now only dry wrapping the "hole" with a sterile gauze pad, and vet wrap when i ride. Then he's bare until bedtime, which is when i dry wrap him again and put him in a standing wrap as well. So in short... no. Nothing under the wraps right now. 

You really are right, Natisha. This is all what my vet has said as well. But it's really tough to see his leg get like that and do nothing about it. *sigh*


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oxer, I see your horse is shod - the first thing I would do is get those shoes off.
Forgive me if you know this already but the hoof is an auxiliary pumping mechanism for the heart, which means that every time the horse places his hoof on the ground the hoof expands and then contratcs as it is lifted - enabling the blood to be pumped back up the leg. If you have shoes on this action is annulled.
This means you won't be getting a good a blood flow through the leg and in wounds such as this good blood flow is what you need.
Good luck


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i didn't know that the hoof was less able to do its job with the shoes on! You don't suppose that I would be doing more damage by removing the shoes though... do you? I don't think he's ever been without shoes, so his hooves would probably be pretty sore if i removed them.... right?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

His hooves may be a bit tender at first while the blood flows through, (sort of like when we get pins and needles after sitting awkwardly till the blood gets through again.
That will comes right fairly quickly - if you are talking tender to ride - yes he will be and that can take a couple of months as the hooves harden. You can get him hoof boots (Ezy Boots or similar) so that you can ride if you need to while this heals.
Still much better than having the shoes on. What happens with shoes is that the shoes stop the hooves ability to expand - a metal bar has no give.
Do please make sure that you get a proper barefoot trimmer - not just a farrier who trims as if he is going to fit a set of shoes ;-) Totally different trim needed to go barefoot 
This is a great site about barefoot...
Iron Free Hoof


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay I forgot to get a picture of his leg before lunging. I'll get one tomorrow lol. But here he is, and his leg. First one is from April 25.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That leg is looking a lot better!!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW good going!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

wow! His leg is looking quite good, xxdanioo!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

The most exciting part at this point is that the hair is growing back in its colour and not white!! So pumped 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I think he might always have a bump there, most injuries on the cannon bone leave a bump. I love Walter even with his bump.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

well... your road to a happy, healthy, and healed up horse, gives me strength to weather this with my boy too.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Oxer, about the no shoes thing. I think you know that I have always been a proponent of using shoes on high performance horses as they do have many benefits. But after some recent revelations with my FEI horse, we did pull the shoes. It's been 6 months now and he is able to walk comfortably on gravel. I do have to be more careful in his management, but the overall change is worth it. As well if it doesn't work out, you can always shoe him again. If he is on stall rest, now is the perfect time to pull the shoes as many horses need stall rest after pulling shoes.
And about the farrier versus barefoot trimmer thing, stick with your farrier. A well educated farrier will 95% of the time do a better job than any barefoot yahoo, and if you need to look into other options, your farrier is your best resource. Mine has 3-5 options lined up should we need to shoe or "shoe" my horse. Everything from fill to plastic shoes to strengthening epoxy. And he gave me a great recommendation and fit on my hoof boots.

So, think about the barefoot thing and talk to your vet and farrier. Good luck healing his injury!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

He is looking amazing in those pictures.. Boo is not too far behind in his healing as well. I'll try to get a pic this evening for you.

I know how amazing it feels to see all of the hard work paying off.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

He's looking great!! Wow!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is his leg right after I got to the barn. It doesn't seem so swollen in the picture lol, maybe it is starting to get better?

ETA: Today is day 75 since the injury.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

It can seem like an age for injuries like this to heal - hang on in there you're doing a great job 
Also regarding the barefoot thing I have to say that I disagree with Anabel(?) over the farrier - a normal farrier is usually the last person you want to do a proper barefoot trim. 
Farriers trim for a shod foot - they leave the heels too long which interferes with the angles in the leg and the pumping action of the hoof.
As I said the website Iron Free Hoof explains all about these things but it is important you get the right farrier. There are plenty of well qualified people about now - Preferably someone who has trained with Jaime Jackson or Pete Ramey. Good luck


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

And again I disagree. A good farrier will have plenty of experience trimming a barefoot hoof. My farrier does a wonderful job on my horses feet. Both are barefoot and my one horse competes at FEI levels nationally and internationally and both horses are very sound. I can ride both over gravel with no ouchyness even though one horse had only been barefoot 6 months.

A barefoot trimmer does not have the training to understand the horses confirmation and adjust the trim to suit the horse, not the method. All I've ever seen from barefoot trimmers is the same "one size fits all" mustang roll, low heel crap. I'm sorry but that is an excellent way to lame a horse who is otherwise sound, and especially a performance horse. As well, if the horse does need other options a barefoot trimmer won't know what to do and will recommend something dumb like working a foot sore horse on hard ground to "toughen up the hooves".

My farrier and many other reputable farriers I know go to lots of seminars, lectures, competitions, etc... where they learn far beyond what a barefoot trimmer can know from a 2 week course. Pleas don't tell me that my farrier who has kept my, and many other, high performance horse sound, is incapable of doing a trim. Seriously? That's BS spread by the barefoot cult. I am all for barefoot horses but I will always defer to a well trained well read and experienced farrier before some wacko with an online degree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

There ARE good barefoot-only farriers out there [you would call them trimmers... but IMHO a good trim is a good trim, shod hoof or not, so why not call them a barefoot farrier if they know how to trim a horse well?].

The best one in my area has done YEARS of study, university-level degrees, and has studied at-length the anatomy inside a horse's hoof. She uses x-rays to help her know what to do with a foot that needs correctional trimming and is all in all an excellent trimmer. You could slap a shoe on a hoof she's trimmed, easily, with no issues. She just doesn't shoe because she doesn't believe a rim shoe is necessarily the best thing, even for a horse with really REALLY bad feet.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Anebel,
I think things must be very different where ever you live than they are here.
Most of our barefoot trimmers are extremely well trained and have certainly not just done two week course in hoof trimming!!! In comparison we have a few of farriers who shoe over here (supposedly very well trained as a farrier) who are not properly trained as far as barefoot trimming goes and think going barefoot is simply removing the shoes. Years of training does not necessarily make someone an expert - things change.
You are lucky to have a farrier who truly understand the physiology of the horse.
I would also not call the mustang roll, crap nor low heels - which are actually, if you take a look at wild horse hooves, the norm. 
I do agree however that one size does not fit all as far as a trim goes and it depends on a lot of things including conformation, amount and type of work and working surface.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I won't get caught up in the farrier debate since it is as old as whether or not any other college team will ever be as good as Alabama. lol

Danio here is a pic of Boo's leg injury in the same location as yours. This was taken last night.

Sorry about the pic quality as there was little light and poor phone camera.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Roadyy said:


> I won't get caught up in the farrier debate since it is as old as whether or not any other college team will ever be as good as Alabama. lol
> 
> Danio here is a pic of Boo's leg injury in the same location as yours. This was taken last night.
> 
> ...


Oh it's looking very good!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I always go back and compare it to the first photos to really see the improvements even when it looks bad to me.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh goodness, I look back at Walter's and I cry a little lol! I cannot believe it was so.. deep, and big! I'm not sure why I didn't freak out


----------



## MGTS (May 13, 2013)

You did a great job on caring for that leg - it looks like it healed up GREAT!

We are on week 4 of a very similar injury on a yearling filly - stall rest with limited handwalking was NOT fun the first 3 weeks for a hyper 12 month old TB filly. Finally on daylight solo turnout, and healing. Looking at your progression pics reminds me we are right on track with how her's is looking.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Leg update. Picked the scab off again lol. I think it's looking awesome still.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh yeah - you've got progress.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

wow well done that girl ! That looks clean and on the way to being 100%
Good for you!


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks great, I didn't read all 11 pages of post sorry, I'm lazy. What are you putting on it?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

CowboyBob said:


> Looks great, I didn't read all 11 pages of post sorry, I'm lazy. What are you putting on it?


Nothing anymore! 

Initially we put Derma Gel on it, then when proud flesh developed, to no surprise on a lower leg injury, we put a hydro cortisone cream on it (I think! lol). Now its all up to him to heal it. I wrapped for a long time, and cleaned it everyday with a new sponge, warm water and betadine, and a glove. I was taking no chance on infection of contamination. I used a new clean wrap each time. Now I horse it every couple days after a ride, and pick the scab every couple weeks to see how its doing under there.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry double post- does anyone see any granulation tissue in there? When I showed my aunt the picture she thought she did, but I can't tell anymore lol. Should I be putting proud flesh cream on for a couple days again?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Granulation tissue is good - its how horses heal their legs. If the Granulation overgrows the boundary of the wound, only then is it proud flesh, and only then would I treat it as such.
All the leg wounds I've healed I have let granulate. Not once have I ever used proud flesh cream. Most barely even scar.

ETA you also should not be picking the scab.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

It's being icky. :?
And he's roaning like a biznatch.
I put proud flesh cream on it and wrapped it. These are all pics from this evening.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

The leg injury we have been battling with my horse has reached it's 3rd month... we seem to take a few steps forward and a few back. So it's interesting to see how long you've been dealing with your boy's injury. It seems like an eternity sometimes!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good improvement. Is it just the camera angle or is Walter having a growth spurt again?


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

It looks identical to when Ella did her leg. I was bandaging for a LONG time. About 6 months. She managed to do both legs at once though! 

She's still completely sound on it. 

I ended up yarding her as she hadn't been stabled before and was quieter and moving less in a yard. I actually moved her to a small paddock about 3 months in.

we discovered tying carrots on baling twine was amusing ensure theres plenty of swinging room.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I think today is day 96. Still a few more months till its all healed I'm betting. Darn horses and legs! 

I think he is growing. One day he'll be ribby, the next looking bum high again. He's 15.1hh last sticked a few weeks ago. I had my photographer out on Friday. Ill link to the thread I make when I get my disc of 100 or so pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/walterbb-june-2013-a-212010/ squeeee


----------



## Histep (Jun 9, 2013)

You did an amazing job with that. I'm glad your horse is healing well for you and thank you for sharing, great thread!


----------



## Horselover03 (Jun 12, 2013)

I feel your pain most entierly! My horse did the same thing and its the longest thing in your life that you have to go through! I just always remember my grandpa saying that it does not matter how long it takes to heal or how he might change its that he is alive and breathing! My horse is almost a different horse after his accident, but all I care about is that he is still here! The day that you get to ride him again will be the happiest day of your life! I think I even shed a few tears! You have done amazing with his leg, and it will all pay off very soon!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

^^^ a big AMEN to that!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

And now we take a few steps back... 

I'm on vacation this week from work. Lunged Wbb yesterday, then me and the BO were poking at his leg. It is oozing, so I took a couple pics to show the vet. I had to run out and pay off my last bill, lol. 

Well, she said we should come in for xrays. Did that this morning. Guess what? Bone chip. He goes back in Monday to get it taken out. Oh Walter...


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

aww poor guy! I hope it heals soon.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Where did the bone chip come from? Was it always there and it's just working its way out now?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Yea I suppose so lol. Must be from hitting the bone when he tore it all open.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, once it's gone that should definitely hurry up the healing and "slim down" the site. Good luck on Monday.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

So what are they going to do with this bone chip? do they have to put him completely to sleep to remove it? or do they just numb the area, ace him, and cut it out with him standing? 

We're doing Xrays this friday too... vet is concerned that something is trying to work its way out, which is why our healing process is so darn slow.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I think they are using a general anesthesia so must be putting him out. I'm contemplating calling in sick to work to be there. :/ 

I want to see the bone chip when it's out to see its size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

It's out! We dropped him off yesterday morning, and picked him up around 430. My vet said Walter has ADD lol. I haven't checked out his leg yet.. tonight haha. He was wrapped when we picked him up. Only needs to be on stall rest for a couple days, same for wrapping.

The lighter is a full/regular sized lighter btw.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Give Walter a hug and pat for me. I love Walter.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Give Walter a hug and pat for me. I love Walter.


I will! 
He was unimpressed with the little food he got to eat yesterday. 

Have you seen Joey? I need to make a Joey thread.. his half brother is here now too!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

wow! Glad he is back on the healing path (once again!)


----------



## NevCowgirl (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank goodness Walter is in good hands! That would kill me... I get tore up over little tiny cuts, I cant imagine this one and how long it takes! Glad to see that its getting a lot better and no lameness. Great Job taking care of him!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow...I'm glad its out now.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is his leg


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

So day 112 above to day 156 (August 9th). His leg looks wonderful. I am so happy. No picture updates after this. He is back in Sask and I am now in Ontario. I will get pictures when I go home to visit, but his leg is basically all healed now.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 18, 2013)

Great job with his recovery. It looks great.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I was wondering how Walter was doing. Good to see all is well. Enjoy your time in Ontario.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> I was wondering how Walter was doing. Good to see all is well. Enjoy your time in Ontario.


All is well, mostly. He is back into work, and wasn't sure that was a good idea lol. Vacation time is over. The BO and her daughter are riding him for me to get him ready for the last App show of the year in October. I just need to pay the classes and such. He's gone from lunging a couple times a week and the occasional ride to being ridden 4 times last week haha.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey xxdanioo, did Walter sever the tendon from this injury?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oxer said:


> Hey xxdanioo, did Walter sever the tendon from this injury?


He tore his tendon vertically down the leg, not across. I think he would have been in worse shape if he would have torn it across. How is your guys leg?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

still swells from time to time. The wound is only about the size of a pencil eraser. Although, he severed his tendon and the vet says that can take about 6-8 months for the swelling and the heat to subside. I'm so amazed at how quickly Walters leg healed up after you had the bone shards removed!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Ya I'm really glad I took him for more X-rays when I did. The bone was making it look nasty trying to come out. I did lots of warm-cold hosing too. I think he will always have the bump on front, but it's hardly noticeable overall. Back to the show pen in October! 

I hope your guys heals up quickly! Keep me updated. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

